

Ask HN: Is there a RapGenius for contemporary art? - creonik

Much like rap songs, I think art, and particularly contemporary art, is one of the most mysterious things to understand. So I was wondering if there&#x27;s a RapGenius for art.
======
jpaqshakur
We're building this at Artsy.net! It's in early stages but this week we opened
up the ability for all users to contribute insights about artworks on the site
(through "Posts", the best of which get featured on artwork and artist pages).

Everyone should contribute! Here's some artworks with great insights our early
contributors (art world insiders, art historians) have made:

[http://artsy.net/artwork/diego-velazquez-the-toilet-of-
venus...](http://artsy.net/artwork/diego-velazquez-the-toilet-of-venus-the-
rokeby-venus) [http://artsy.net/artwork/manuel-alvarez-bravo-la-
tolteca](http://artsy.net/artwork/manuel-alvarez-bravo-la-tolteca)
[http://artsy.net/artwork/nick-darmstaedter-
sting](http://artsy.net/artwork/nick-darmstaedter-sting)
[http://artsy.net/artwork/marc-chagall-clown-with-
mandolin](http://artsy.net/artwork/marc-chagall-clown-with-mandolin)

------
yolesaber
Unfortunately, I cannot think of such a service. But your question leads me to
imagine an annotation system for the Google Art Project that could be rather
interesting. It would be great to be able to select a piece of artwork and
then see particular parts of it analyzed / critiqued upon by professors, art
historians, other artists, anyone who has something to share &c. (obviously
these annotations would be hidden by default as not to mar the beauty of the
piece in question).

Personally, I think such annotation systems could be the future of internet
sharing / collaboration. It would be very useful, to me at least, to be able
to visit a site, whether it be a text article or image gallery and see
interesting annotations. Such a thing could be implemented as a browser plug-
in tying back to an online service - i.e., you can make annotations in your
browser but then visit the main site and search for pages and see annotations
others have made. The "pinning" of annotations could also lend itself well to
the Pintrest format / formula.

~~~
creonik
Oh yes, some kind of add-on for the Google Art Project would be really cool!

